# Flowers



## littleowl (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow…so pretty


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

Gorgeous closeups!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2015)

I love to photograph flowers.  Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

I take lots of flower photos as well!  Especially closeups.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2015)

Took this outside someone's home in Mousehole, England.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 15, 2015)

Lovely, lovely....  Bob what are the flowers in your second photograph?  Do they come in different color?.  Are they ever used as cut flowers?  I was sent a large bouquet of flowers that look like them.  Could not identify what they were.  Had never seen them before.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you for the complements.

Hear is a tip I was given on photographing flowers.
Take them early morning or evening or when the sky is cloudy.
Try to pick a windless day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

littleowl said:


> Thank you for the complements.
> 
> Hear is a tip I was given on photographing flowers.
> Take them early morning or evening or when the sky is cloudy.
> Try to pick a windless day.



Good tips.  And if the sun is directly on those of certain colours - red, yellow, purple, you get a waxy looking reflection.  And you can't even have a light breeze, though I try anyway.


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for those tips. Gorgeous flower pics, littleowl and Bob


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

Some of my faves in our garden:


----------



## littleowl (Aug 16, 2015)

The flower with the raindrops is brilliant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

littleowl said:


> The flower with the raindrops is brilliant.



Thanks!  I really love photos of water drops on flowers.  I found that if dew or raindrops are not there, I make my own with a spray bottle.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 16, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Lovely, lovely....  Bob what are the flowers in your second photograph?  Do they come in different color?.  Are they ever used as cut flowers?  I was sent a large bouquet of flowers that look like them.  Could not identify what they were.  Had never seen them before.



Nona, I never knew what kind of flower this was, so your question go me to go an search for it.  I took this at the spectacular Butchart Gardens http://www.butchartgardens.com/ on Vancouver Island several years ago.  The flower appears to be a cactus hybrid zinnia.  I found some pictures in Google Images that seem to closely match my shot.  Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks!  I really love photos of water drops on flowers.  I found that if dew or raindrops are not there, I make my own with a spray bottle.



I'll have to get out into my own garden early one morning after the sprinklers have been on.  Before we know it, Fall will be here and the flowers will be gone.


----------



## Shutterbug (Aug 20, 2015)

Those are beautiful Ameriscot!  I love water lilies, but also flowers with bugs!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Shutter!  Those are gorgeous!  I love water lilies as well.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 22, 2015)

raindrops


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely, Shirley!


----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a few flowers from my garden


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2015)

muffin said:


> Just a few flowers from my garden


Some lovely shots.


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2017)




----------

